# New Moscow//photo.thread



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Some views of Moscow from the high-rise flat in the town of Balashiha
























Some views of Moscow from the high-rise flat in the town of Balashiha


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some fabulous photos here. What is that amazing building in the shot above ( the tall, white one..).? Post above the last one.

Interesting to see hills in Moscow; I would never of thought of it as being hilly at all.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

openlyJane said:


> Some fabulous photos here. What is that amazing building in the shot above ( the tall, white one..).? Post above the last one.
> 
> Interesting to see hills in Moscow; I would never of thought of it as being hilly at all.


You mean the tower above on this page? It must be Ostankino TV Tower, which is still the tallest structure in Europe


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

No, it's the building on the last photo on the first page. Very classical.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

openlyJane said:


> No, it's the building on the last photo on the first page. Very classical.


Right, it's one of Stalinist Seven Sisters, I think, the best, the most significant building of all - "Kotelnichnya(don't know how to spell it properly) Embankment Building", which was built approximentaly in 1952
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kotelnicheskaya_Embankment_Building


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Here's my new set of photos from yesterday and 2 days ago. Some shots include views to South-Western outskirts of Moscow, and a foggy view, some - a very snowy Moscow after a heavy snowfall, Bolshaya Dmitrovka Street. Lots of tractors cleaning up streets.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great pictures. Your photography really has come a long way.

Moscow is huge. What is the population?


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

openlyJane said:


> Great pictures. Your photography really has come a long way.
> 
> Moscow is huge. What is the population?



15 million people, apparently


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Today, we had a relatively warm weather here. +2c. However, snow is melting, and it was too wet on the street and weather was generally quite dull and cloudy. Anyway, it was a chance to take shots, as I don't want to take shots at cold temperatures, which actually affect equipment, I suppose(<0c)

In this set Presnya and Arbat districts are included, as well as distant views to embankments and US and UK embassies, which are situated, ironically quite near to each other


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some great street shots, Levanix.


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

openlyJane said:


> Some fabulous photos here. What is that amazing building in the shot above ( the tall, white one..).? Post above the last one.
> 
> Interesting to see hills in Moscow; I would never of thought of it as being hilly at all.


Me too, I was wondering about the hills. The white building looks a bit like Wrigley's Building in Chicage.

Your camera was definitely a good investment, also for public.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

GhostOfDorian said:


> Me too, I was wondering about the hills. The white building looks a bit like Wrigley's Building in Chicage.
> 
> Your camera was definitely a good investment, also for public.


Yes, since the time of foundation there have always been a lwfend about Moscow, which is situated on "7 hills", as well as Rome was situated on hills


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Here are some of my new shots. I've been taking them from the end of February up to today. These shots demonstrate true diversity of Moscow, architectural mishmash.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

What do you think? as you can see, these districts are quite contrasty 

Centre is full of historical buildings, while the vast majority of buildings in Izmaylovo districts are from various times. Eclectic mix of 1940s, 1970s(Boring, rather dull commieblocks) and 1990s(plastic-looking lines of shops) and 2000s. 

It doesn't look quite clean, a bit clumsy. But it has some interesting atmosphere


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Today's shots around train station and Victory Park.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Very gritty! 

Those underground stations are wonderful; full of grandeur.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

openlyJane said:


> Very gritty!
> .


That's because I took pictures near abandoned construction side. Aquanarium was proposed here, it was under construction, and it's been abandoned for 5 years.

Also, weather's not really nice. I expect May, when trees finally blossom.


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

nice shots... I wrote you a PM but it says I can't send it to you, and I don't see the option you mentioned anywhere - I think you'll have to add me


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

stevekeiretsu said:


> nice shots... I wrote you a PM but it says I can't send it to you, and I don't see the option you mentioned anywhere - I think you'll have to add me


Now you can. I've just added you


----------



## Dingo8mybaby (Feb 7, 2015)

Hm, still looks third world. Somewhat unkept, especially roads and sidewalks. 

I wouldn't like to live there, wouldn't trade Melbourne for Moscow.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Dingo8mybaby said:


> Hm, still looks third world. Somewhat unkept, especially roads and sidewalks.
> 
> I wouldn't like to live there, wouldn't trade Melbourne for Moscow.


Stil, i visit unusual abadoned places, and itis just abother proof that Mocow is the city of contrast between poor neibourgiods and luxurious centre


----------



## Dingo8mybaby (Feb 7, 2015)

Yeah, I see. 

Hopefully Moscow will become more balanced and there will be less poor neighourhoods.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

I think, this will be my first attempt to describe my shots probably.
Yesterday, I went to Artplay Creative cluster, which is one of gentrified areas, which was once a dull industrial district. Now, it's one of hubs of hipster life in Moscow. There are lots of teens and hipsters with beards and glasses walking around the place. 

But I took pictures not only there, but on the neighborhood, and my district, of course. 

Stay tuned. Description will also follow.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Meanwhile, in my yard



"Obama is not allowed to sit in my car". 

The first time when I see a car with a sticker like that, although I saw lots of cars with St.George ribbons on them



Victory Square and the beautiful sunset and spectacular conditions for photography













View to residential districts of North-West of Moscow



Turning to Kursk Station. Railway Terminal where trains' destination is usually South-West of Russia, black sea coast, as far as I know. 








Building with remaining facade, which has been abandoned for years. It usually happen in Moscow, that instead of proper reconstruction, expansion works usually take its place, original interiors are destroyed, and so, building usually gets a bit post-modernish plastic feel. This practice has been continuing since 1990s.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Moscow is the city of contrasts and architectural chaos, as well. 






Moscow is the town on 7 hills, as legend says



Some interesting painted tunnel under railway bridge. 
This tunnel marks a start of gentrified cluster, where such creative places as Winzavod Contemporary Art Centre(also location of Jewish Museum) and Artplay design cluster, as well as British Higher School of Art and Design], which is one of few places in Russia, where russians can get a british education for some large amount of money are located. 








Looks like a Berlin Wall for the western side




Welcome to creative cluster and gentrified area


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

As you can see, on Wednesday, there are lots of people chatting, strolling around the area. Many of them are stereotypical/iconic hipsters with beards and glasses

















"Britishness" is pointed out by a presence of english pub and london street signs.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Description is on the previous page. These shots include British Higher School of Art and Design], which is one of few places in Russia, where russians can get a british education for some large amount of money are located.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Coming back to the city and Kursk Station, as well.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Kursk Station has always been considered as one of the worst station because of its gloominess, darkness, dirtiness, presence of homeless walking around, it's changed a bit since it was renovated and area was cleaned, as well. But still, it doesn't have a 

Current building was built in 1970s and looked really modern at the time it was built, now facade doesn't look so, because of curved and dirty low-quality cladding. Old building is still there, although front facade was demolished, but grand tsarist interiors still remain.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Atrium Shopping Centre which completely destroyed a Square near the station and Kurskaya Underground station, Victory Park


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Moscow looks quite chaotic in your photos. Lots of different acrhitectural styles from different times, gritty parts, shiny parts, dense parts, less dense parts you can list opposites forever. Of course this is only my impression from your photos since I haven't been in Moscow.

I would suggest many people to see this and other Moscow threads since we live now times when politically Russia is demonized in many countries media people could see that in the end normal life in Moscow isn't really that different than other big cities in the world.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

apinamies said:


> Moscow looks quite chaotic in your photos. Lots of different acrhitectural styles from different times, gritty parts, shiny parts, dense parts, less dense parts you can list opposites forever. Of course this is only my impression from your photos since I haven't been in Moscow.
> 
> I would suggest many people to see this and other Moscow threads since we live now times when politically Russia is demonized in many countries media people could see that in the end normal life in Moscow isn't really that different than other big cities in the world.


Exactly, architectural chaos and diversity is the most special thing about Moscow, as you need to find gems yourself and stroll around the streets. 

Talking of Moscow, as a Muscovite, I would say that Moscow feels like a different world from a whole Russia, except of large cities, like Yekaterinburg, apparently. Moscow, if we talk about living standards, is on the same level as Czech Republic on average. 

Still, I don't support russian policy anyway, but I love my city.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Anyway, although I may be busy with my studies, I try to take picture as often as possible. 

There are lots of districts and neighborhoods in Moscow that differ from each other dramatically within a relatively short distance, especially on the South and south-East. Although the centre generally feels pretty much the same, except of some commieblocks hidden which facades are hidden from major roads. 

Also, Moscow is one of a few cities in Europe that has large motorways right in the centre(e.g. New Arbat St. or Sadovoye Ring).


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Unfortunately, I was too lazy to upload my shots 10 days ago, so, now I'm about to upload photos from that following period to today. This set won't include pics from pro-kremlin rally, I went to, just in order to make a report about it. So, here, I'd rather concentrate on cityscapes. 

Stay tuned!


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Petrovka Street. View to Revolution Square.



Smithbridge(Kuznetsky Most) Street, one of major pedestrian streets in Moscow, and also, with expensive and classy shops. 



Petrovka Arcade/Passage. Department Store.



Some outdoor cafe


Petrovka St.



Massive columns of Bolshoi Theatre



Eclectic TSUM Department Store (art-nouveau+neogothic) and Bolshoi Theatre






One of refurbished streets of Moscow. Bolshaya Dmitrovka St. 





National Hotel



Resurrection Gate and Red Square




Tverskaya St. One of main streets of Moscow with massive stalinist architecture, but not really cozy and comfortable to walk around, tbh




Empty and blocked Red Square



People strolling around in Alexander Garden.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Nearby Kremlin Embankment 



UK Ambassador Residence (formerly - UK Embassy). I bet he enjoys a magnificent view to Kremlin every day. 
Yes, UK Embassy from 2000 is situated in a separate building. 



Great Kremlin Palace. Elements of facade and the clock. 



Kremlin Towers and Ministry of Foreign Affairs. 











Rosneft(Russian Oil) HQ. One of Putin's friend large state corporations. Owned by Igor Sechin.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Stalinist Houses on Victory Square. Built around 1954-1957. 










One of post-modernist replicas of Stalinist "7 sisters" built from 1999 to 2002. 







Typical architectural chaos



A top with a restaurant. Swissotel. 







Post-modernist kitsch back from late 1990s
















Moscow Music House with lots of classical music performances. Built in 2002.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

One of genuine Seven Sisters, which is now a residential building


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Around Garden Ring. Yes, it was something like a *Boulevard* lined with trees in the past, now - a ring motorway in the heart of the city.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Current exchange rates



















Typical Moscow chaos. Stalinist building, post-stalinist commieblock and historical building on one spot. 


















Post-modern Shopping Centre, built on the former Square near Kursk Station. These construction causes problems with traffic jams, but they give profits anyway. :troll: 



Constructivism(?)


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Pokrovka/Maroseika Street. Recently refurbished in 2014. It has new extended pavement, facades were refurbished, new lights etc. 





Some street art with depicting nature and architecture of Crimea.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

Very nice photos, showing like Moscow really is.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Thank you. And here is some new update from me. Shots from yesterday and today.

Yesterday, I was a bit too late to come to Earth Hour to see illumination turned off and dark buildings. Although I saw Victory Monument in the dark, without illumination. 
And Victory Park, at the time, was quite empty. No crowds at all. 





Anyway, I took my tripod and went to St. Christ the Saviour Cathedral(rebuilt in 2000, original cathedral was bombed in 1931 to make a place for Palace of Soviets.) and walked around its surroundings, particularly Resurrection Bridge. 







Alexander II The Liberator Monument. Built in 2005. 








The Embankment House. First residential complex for soviet elites.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Kropotkinskaya Station, which was initially called "Palace of Soviets", which would have become the tallest and most massive skyscraper and administrative building in the world. 

Kropotkin is one of key ideologists of russian anarchism 






Two Gorky Park Stations(Culture Park). Red line(1935) and brown circle line(1950). 








2 Kievskaya Stations. (Blue line(1952) and brown circle line(1954)). One on a blue line dedicated to life of modern Soviet Ukraine and the one on circle one symbolises a history of Ukraine, depicted in mosaics.


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

Beautiful shots! Thanks for photos


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

02.05. It's been a long time since I posted my last shots, however, today I finally went to take shots.
Today's sights - Victory Park in Moscow which is preparing for 70th anniversary of the Victory over nazis and Frunzenskaya metro station surroundings which include luxurious high-class houses, which were built not really long ago, but they give new character to the area anyway


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Фотографии в альбоме «2 мая 2015», автор Levan Bibilashvili на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Фотографии в альбоме «2 мая 2015», автор Levan Bibilashvili на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some excellent shots in this set, especially earlier on. Very artistic, and very atmospheric.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

openlyJane said:


> Some excellent shots in this set, especially earlier on. Very artistic, and very atmospheric.


Thanks a lot


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Almost all shots were taken from a car window. 1/500 
City Centre+Izmaylovo


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

You've become a real city explorer.....


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

^^
Really? Well, I always can find something new even in places I've already visited for lots of times.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Not sure when I set out to walk again, as weather conditions seem to be quite poor as it's been raining for several days


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

[del]


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

21.05. Izmaylovo district. 15km from city centre(?) and Victory park, yet again


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

22/05. City Centre(Revolution Sq.) and Gorky park which is situated near the motorway which is called a "Boulevard Ring"


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Today. This set includes some views that cannot be views by general public, as I was allowed to enter some secret yards of Moscow's Historical Museum cause I'm a history student having some museum practice here


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Some latest shots


----------



## SignalHillHiker (Aug 20, 2012)

Delightfully ominous. I love how Moscow feels in pictures.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Latest shots from new pedestrean areas around city centre and new development
Since 2011, a lot has been done to improve city centre for pedestrians, and I'm glad that this trend continues to this day.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Some latest shots from Fili railway station and new pedestrian zones. 
To be honest, Moscow's city centre getting better every year


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

*Moscow*
Views from Ukraine Hotel(Radisson Royal Ukraine), one of "Seven sisters". The only thing that is above is the spire. 31st floor.


----------



## ophizer (Oct 18, 2010)

levaniX said:


>


something feels just so right about the heft of the stone and the solidity of that sidewalk...

do you have any info about these renovations? will this be the new standard or just an isolated event


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

ophizer said:


> something feels just so right about the heft of the stone and the solidity of that sidewalk...
> 
> 
> 
> do you have any info about these renovations? will this be the new standard or just an isolated event



Rather a new standard. Since 2011, Moscow's changing a lot. Lots of pedestrian areas in the city centre were opened. Generally improving. New pavement is a standard, although lanes for bikes are put in wrong places, occupying the whole pavement, some pedestrian pavement has some defects and poor quality of plates and too wide distances between them


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Fascinating collection here!


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

^^
Thanks a lot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Good looking, very nice updates


----------



## Yashka (May 7, 2009)

Леван, а че в рос ветке не выкладываешь эти фото?


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

nice updates


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Yashka said:


> Леван, а че в рос ветке не выкладываешь эти фото?


Нет, я выкладываю или в московский тред точечно по объектам или в тему "moscow citylife"(?) neroromancer-а, и то, часто руки просто не доходят здесь обновлять


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

very nice photos. you've , indeed shown the varied characters of the city.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

madonnagirl said:


> very nice photos. you've , indeed shown the varied characters of the city.


Thanks a lot.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Very dense...I guess most people live in apartments?


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

openlyJane said:


> Very dense...I guess most people live in apartments?


Exactly. Also, they have private countryhouses called dacha, where they grow crops and go there every year


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very impressive! Moscow is a beautiful city.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

gratteciel said:


> Very impressive! Moscow is a beautiful city.


Indeed, it is. But the best thing about Moscow is its diversity, as well as London. These are 2 my favourite cities


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Some latest shots. Izmaylovo district and the city centre


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Some shots back from early October. Mostly city centre


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## thedomilie (Oct 18, 2015)

wow, you photos are really great.
I really love them. thanks for sharing.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Beautiful, busy and impressive!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

The historic centre is amazing, but there's sadly far too many cars ruining it all!


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

El_Greco said:


> The historic centre is amazing, but there's sadly far too many cars ruining it all!


Well, local officials are trying this issue by introducing toll parkings and building pedestrian areas around the centre. 

There are lots of protesters, however, who are against toll parkings in the city centre and in Moscow, in general.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Some small update


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some great photos. Love the large scale format.


----------



## Raveolution (Jan 10, 2008)

where is stopHAM?


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Raveolution said:


> where is stopHAM?


I don't ussually notice that, as well as I haven't noticed labels before


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Yesterday.New pedestrian areas and Russian State Library(Lenin Library in the past) with magnificent colonnade.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Unexpectidly beautiful and cozy Sitsev Vrazhek side street


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice Moscow updates :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fab photos.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Thanks.
Here are new shots. Newly refurbished "Baumanskaya" metro station. 
This stations, as all stations of Arbat-Pokrovka line that were built during WWII are dedicated to military glory of Soviet Union.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

29.12. New metro station "Techno Park"/office cluster/recently pedestrianised Pyatnitskaya St. and Myasnitskaya St.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

More shots of recently built metro stations in suburbian districts


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

01.01


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ About your last photos: I cannot see them; blank images only


----------



## mainroad (Sep 15, 2012)

Супер картиночки! Спасибо)


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Leningrad Ave.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

September.
Views from Ukraine Radisson Royal Hotel


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

New buildings of Moscow Central Circle, new kind of transport which is similar to S-Bahn or Overground in London


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Grand opening of Moscow Central Circle. Several stations and surroudings


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Superb, very atmospheric Moscow shots. Puts you right on the street!


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Were those WW2 themed stone carvings photos taked from those new metro stations? 

Also do have any photos of Ukraine hotel itself?


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

apinamies said:


> Were those WW2 themed stone carvings photos taked from those new metro stations?
> 
> Also do have any photos of Ukraine hotel itself?


No, it's Victory park station, which was built in 2003. 
No, they don;t allow to take pictures here. 

. Here's some new series with skyline shots. Unfortunately, glass here was dirty, so, pictures are a bit grainy


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Some latest shots from picturesque Krylatskoe Hills, which is not really far away from the city centre. Partly preserved nature and great views of the Moscow skyline


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates from Moscow


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Some various shots from interesting examples of quality contemporary quality low-rise architecture. 

But first, let's start from new building of Kutuzov station of Moscow Central Circle
















Then "Brilliant!" Shopping Mall with Hadid-like architecture


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Bankside Complex


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Revolution Square and magnificant pavilions


----------

